#  Alternativmedizin >   Globuli Kügelchen, gesundheitsschädlich? >

## Filliz

Hallo 
Also, seit gut zwei Jahren, arbeite ich, teilweise sehr überzeugt, mit Globuliküglechen. 
Habe eigentlich gute Erfahrung damit gemacht und sollten sie mal nicht geholfen haben, habe ich auch auf normale schulmedizinische Präparate zurückgegriffen.
Aber in der Regel versuche ich es erst einmal mit den Globuli.
Jetzt sagte mir meine Schwiegermutter, ein Sohn einer befreundeten Bekannte, wäre aufgrund von Globulikügelchen schwer Nierenkrank geworden.
Kann das möglich sein? Immerhin, war er bei einem Homöopathen/Heilpraktiker?
Ich verwende für den Hausgebrauch maximal die Pontenzieung C 30, - wurde mir in einem Kurs über Globulikügelchen empfohlen. 
Über Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
LG
Tanja

----------


## Pianoman

@Filliz  Hallo Tanja,   denkbar ist eine Schädigung durch Globuli - also homöopathische Mittel oder nach homöopathischen Prinzipien hergestellte Mittel anderer alternativmedizinischer Verfahren - durchaus, solange sich der Verdünnungsgrad im Bereich D1 bis etwa D 12 bzw. bis etwa C6 bewegt.  Bis zu dieser Dosierung ist noch mit relevanten, und damit möglicherweise schädigenden Stoffmengen in den Globuli zu rechnen.   Allerdings bezweifele ich eine schwere Nierenschädigung durch Globuli, wenn der behandelnde Homöopath nicht von allen guten Geistern verlassen war, und irgendwelche Giftstoffe in Niedrigpotenzen angewendet hat.  Was vielmehr anzunehmen ist, und es wäre nicht der erste Fall von schweren Erkrankungen durch verzögerte oder falsche Behandlungen seitens Heilpraktikern/Homöopathen, ist eine zu späte Überweisung des Patienten an die Wissenschaftsmedizin. Die Konsultation eines Heilpraktikers ersetzt keineswegs eine ärztliche Behandlung.   

> Habe eigentlich gute Erfahrung damit gemacht und sollten sie mal nicht geholfen haben, habe ich auch auf normale schulmedizinische Präparate zurückgegriffen.

   Bei Erkrankungen, bei denen Ihnen die Homöopathie geholfen hat, wären Sie genau so schnell wieder gesund geworden, wenn Sie überhaupt keine Mittel eingenommen hätten.    

> Ich verwende für den Hausgebrauch maximal die Pontenzieung C 30...

   Besser wäre es, Sie würden *minimal* die Potenz C30 benutzen.  Wo nichts drin ist, kann auch nichts schädigen.    

> ...wurde mir in einem Kurs über Globulikügelchen empfohlen.

   Kurs über Globuli ? Und das reicht Ihnen im Umgang mit Ihrer Gesundheit ?

----------


## BIGJIM

Hallo Tanja
.
Für die Potenz C30 bin ich kein Freund..
Das Schwingungsportenzial ist höher als die Zellmilieuschwingung und sollte bedacht (Ausprobieren) genommen werden.
Ich reagierte als Schwefelallergieker bei der Potenz C30 mit dem Mittel Calcium sulfuricum mit verstärktem "Juckreiz" in den Hautfalten 
der Fingergrundgelenke. 
.
..somit halte/finde ich die Dezimalpotenzen 1 - 12 für mich wesentlich besser.
.
Es ist letztlich eine Frage der Betrachtung und Reaktion was Mittel (Globuli und/oder Tabl.) bewirken. 
MFG BIGJIM

----------


## Pianoman

@BIGJIM   

> Das Schwingungsportenzial ist höher als die Zellmilieuschwingung

 Könnten Sie die kurz erläutern, welches Schwingungspotenzial ein Globuli hat ?   Könnten Sie den Begriff "Zellmilieuschwingung" mit der sicher auch Ihnen bekannten physikalischen Messgröße etwas genauer beschreiben: Was genau schwingt im Zellmilieu mit welcher Frequenz ?   Pianoman

----------


## BIGJIM

.
Hallo Pianoman
.
.
Wirkungsprinzip der homöopathischen Mittel entschlüsselt ?
Sensationelle Entdeckung in Südkorea
.
Kommt jetzt die wissenschaftliche Anerkennung der Homöopathie ?
Durch eine zufällige Entdeckung, die ein neues Kapitel im Bereich der Wissenschaft geöffnet haben könnte, kann plötzlich eine streng wissenschaftliche Erklärung für die Wirkungsweise homöopathischer Arzneimittel zum ersten Mal Realität werden.
Ein Forschungsteam in Südkorea hat eine neue Dimension chemischer Reaktionen bei dem simpelsten aller Experimente entdeckt  der Lösung einer Substanz in Wasser sowie der Verdünnung der Lösung.
Bisher war die gesamte Wissenschaft davon ausgegangen, dass sich gelöste Moleküle gleichmäßig in dem Lösungsmittel verteilen. Zwei Chemiker haben nun entdeckt, dass manche Moleküle genau das Gegenteil machen: Bei Verdünnen einer Lösung verklumpen sie, es bilden sich zunächst Haufen von Molekülen, dann schließen sich diese Haufen zu noch größeren Aggregationen zusammen. Sie entfernen sich also ganz und gar nicht von Ihren Nachbarn, sie kommen noch näher zusammen.
Diese Entdeckung hat die Chemiker über alle Maßen erstaunt und könnte die erste wissenschaftliche Einsicht in die Wirkungsweise homöopathischer Arzneimittel liefern. Nach dem homöopathischen Prinzip ist ja gerade die Wirkung umso stärker, je größer die Verdünnung ist.
.
Eine zufällige Entdeckung in Südkorea
Der deutsche Chemiker Kurt Geckeler und sein Kollege Shashadhar Samal kamen am südkoreanischen Kwangjuan Institute of Science and Technology durch Zufall zu der Entdeckung, als sie bestimmte Kohlenstoffatome, C60 Fullerene Partikel, untersuchten.
Sie entdeckten in der Lösung des Stoffes ungewöhnlich geformte Gruppierungen der Moleküle und beschlossen nach der Ursache für diese Bildung von Molekülklumpen zu suchen.
Was Samal entdeckte, war ein für die Chemie völlig neues Phänomen. Als er die Lösung verdünnte, nahm die Größe der Fulleren Partikel zu, sagte Geckeler. Es war gegen jegliche Intuition.
Mit weiteren Experimenten konnten die Chemiker belegen, dass es sich nicht um einen Zufall gehandelt hatte. Sie wiederholten das Experiment mit einem zuckerähnlichen Molekül und entdeckten das selbe Verhalten. Versuche mit anderen Substanzen, wie DNS und Kochsalz führten zu dem gleichen Ergebnis.
Die Verdünnung führte typischerweise dazu, dass sich Molekül Aggregationen, eine Art von Verklumpungen der Moleküle, bildeten, die etwa zehnmal so groß waren, wie die in der Ausgangslösung. Das Wachstum war nicht proportional und hing von der Konzentration im Original ab.
Es wurde beobachtet, dass die Beschaffenheit der Lösung wichtig ist. Je dünner die Ausgangslösung ist, umso größer werden die Aggregate. Gerade in dieser Beobachtung könnte der Schlüssel dafür liegen, warum gerade das mehrfache Verdünnen der Substanzen zur Herstellung homöopathischer Heilmittel notwendig ist.
Diese Entdeckung bedeutet, das jetzt eine streng wissenschaftliche Erklärung für die Wirkungsweise homöopathischer Arzneimittel gefunden werden kann, etwas auf das Generationen homöopathischer Ärzte vergeblich gewartet haben. Die Verdünnung eines Medikaments kann die Größe der Partikel soweit erhöhen, dass die Lösung biologisch aktiv wird.
Die beiden Chemiker gaben sich größte Mühe, ihre erstaunlichen Resultate zu überprüfen. Am Anfang hatten sie einen Streulaser benutzt, um die Größe und Verteilung der gelösten Partikel anzuzeigen. Zur Kontrolle benutzten sie ein Elektronenmikroskop mit dem sie Aufnahmen machten, die zeigten, wie sich größere Gruppierungen aus den gelösten Substanzen bildeten, wenn die Lösung verdünnt wurde.
Es beweist nicht die Homöopathie, aber es passt zu dem was wir denken und es ist sehr ermutigend, meinte Peter Fisher, der Direktor der Forschungsabteilung am Royal London Homeopathic Hospital. Fisher vermutet darüber hinaus auch noch weitere unentdeckte Eigenschaften der Lösungsmittel. Die ganze Idee der hochverdünnten homöopathischen Lösungen hängt an der Idee, dass das Lösungsmittel Eigenschaften hat, die wir noch nicht verstanden haben, sagte er. Die Tatsachte, dass der neue Effekt bei verschiedenartigen Substanzen auftritt, legt nahe, dass das Lösungsmittel dafür verantwortlich ist.
Geckeler und Samal drängen nun darauf, dass andere Forscher auf ihrer Arbeit aufbauen. Wir möchten, dass andere Forscher unsere Untersuchungen wiederholen, sagte Geckeler. Wenn die Ergebnisse bestätigt sind, dann ist es eine bahnbrechende Entdeckung.
.
Ulf Gebhardt
.
Quellen: Chemical Communications 2001 p. 2224, New Scientist Mag.   
: 
MFG BIGJIM

----------


## katzograph

Mein Gott......   da werden Welten zusammenbrechen.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Mein Gott...... da werden Welten zusammenbrechen.

 Nein, Katzograph, nur homöopathische Hoffnungen.

----------


## katzograph

@ pianoman 
Schade 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Wirkungsprinzip der homöopathischen Mittel entschlüsselt ? Sensationelle Entdeckung in Südkorea

   Das ist ja eine enorme Neuigkeit, BIGJIM ! Gerade erst einmal 8 Jahre alt...   Nur, was da als "erstaunliches Phänomen" festgestellt wurde, hat allerdings mit Homöopathie nur insoweit etwas zutun, als das u.a. auch der Betreiber/Redakteur der Homöpathie-Seite "homeopathie.com", Ulf Gebhardt, ziemlich hemmungslos die Forschungsergebnisse im Bereich der Nanotechnologie auf die angeblichen Wirkmechanismen der Homöopathie übertragen hat.   Ziemlich hemmungslos deshalb, weil es bei den Versuchen von Geckeler/Samal ausschließlich um das unorthodoxe Verhalten von Fullerenen im Zusammenhang mit zunehmender Verdünnung ging. Fullerene sind Kohlenstoffmodifikationen, die nach einem bestimmten geometrischen Muster aufgebaut sind.  Ob, als Ergebnis dieser Versuche, überhaupt ein Zusammenhang mit der Homöopathie existiert, ist grundsätzlich fraglich; jedenfalls für den Forscher Geckeler.   So ist beispielweise im Focus (14/2006) zu lesen:  

> "Als „Sensation im Wasserglas“ wertete im Jahre 2001 sogar die nüchterne „Neue Zürcher Zeitung“ ein Experiment, den der deutsche Polymerforscher Kurt Geckeler in Südkorea durchgeführt hatte. Bei Lösungsversuchen mit Fullerenen – fußballähnlichen, organischen Molekülen – verklumpten die Teilchen zu größeren Haufen. Zu erwarten wäre gewesen, dass sie sich immer weiter und gleichmäßig verdünnen. Könnte sich hier das Geheimnis der Hochpotenzen verbergen? Geckeler wehrt ab: „Zurzeit steht noch nicht fest, ob die Effekte generalisierbar sind.“ Es gehe um Grundlagenforschung, die primär nichts mit medizinischer Therapie zu tun habe, der Effekt sei schwierig zu interpretieren. Nebenbei: „Unsere Studie beschreibt übliche Konzentrationen, keine Hochpotenzen.“

 Derartige Feinheiten in der Unterscheidung findet man allerdings nicht bei Ulf Gebhardt. Und so geistert dessen spekulativer Artikel ziemlich allein - und ohne Nachfolge-Publikationen - durch die einschlägigen Publikationen, Foren oder Websites, und wird dort von Heilpraktiker-Seiten zur Alternativ-Online-Gazette weiterkopiert.   Beispielsweise:   http://www.homoeopathie.com/aptempla...7&did=87&cat=0 http://www.knafl.at/fullerene.htm  http://www.matinastolten.de/Pressebe...gsprinzip.html  http://www.robertmelchner.de/Homoeopathie.htm http://www.tierhp.eu/HomForsch.htm  Wie eher selbstkritische Homöopathen diese "Sensation" interpretierten, zeigt der damalige Kommentar von Peter Fisher (Royal London Homeopathic Hospital).:  

> "It doesn't prove homeopathy...

  Denn selbst, wenn sich die Ergebnisse der beschriebeben Experimente bestätigen sollten, wurde damit nicht die Möglichkeit der wundersamen Kraftvermehrung bewiesen, die vor allem bei Hochpotenzen behauptet wird.  Auch wenn bestimmte Moleküle in bestimmtenFlüssigkeiten bei höhere Verdünnung größere Cluster bilden, bleibt doch die Anzahl der Moleküle gleich. Somit gibt's in Hochpotenzen ab D23 keine Moleküle mehr, und damit auch keine Cluster der selbigen.  Weil eben nichts mehr da ist, kann es auch keine Wirkung geben.   Mit Homöopathie also hat die Arbeit der Forscher nicht das geringste zu tun,  aber dennoch reden sich die Homöopathen wieder die Welt schön...   

> ...but it's congruent with what we think and is very encouraging,"

 Und genau das ist wohl der eigentliche Grund dafür, dass dieser Artikel heute immer noch zu lesen ist.   *Fassen wir also zusammen:*   Anfang 2001 konnte man in der einschlägigen Presse lesen, in einer südkoreanischen Forschungseinrichtung hätten Chemiker mit Hilfe eines von ihnen entdeckten physikalischen Phänomens die Basis homöopathischer Effekte gefunden.  Den Wissenschaftlern war aufgefallen, dass die einzelnen Moleküle eines Stoffes nicht gleichmäßig in Lösungen verteilt werden, sondern geordnete Strukturen (Cluster) bilden - und dass diese geordneten Strukturen in verdünnten Lösungen größer sind als in stark konzentrierten Lösungen.   Die Homöopathen ihrerseits - nicht jedoch die beiden Wissenschaftler - zogen daraufhin die Schlußfolgerung, dass ein Homöopathikum dann also auch in hoch verdünnten Präparaten aktive Wirkstoffmoleküle enthalten könnte.   Das allerdings ist eine Meinung, mit der die Homöopathen so ziemlich allein darstehen: Die beiden Autoren der Untersuchung (Geckeler und Samal) haben in ihrem Originalartikel die Homöopathie überhaupt nicht angesprochen.  Die Fullerene-Physik/Chemie selbst ist keinesfalls exotisch und ganz sicher nicht alternativen Denkmodellen verpflichtet. Auch haben Geckeler/Samal ihre Ergebnisse nicht explizit als Stütze der Idee eines "Wassergedächtnisses" interpretiert.   Im übrigen wurden die Lösungen nicht homöopathisch behandelt ("potenziert"), so dass eine Aussage zur Vergleichbar- oder Übertragbarkeitkeit der Versuchsreihe mit dem Vorgang des Potenzierens in der Homöopathie absolut nicht statthaft ist. Weiterhin wurde der beschriebene Effekt nicht bei Hochpotenzen (also Verdünnungen jenseits der Avogadro-Grenze) beobachtet, sondern ausschließlich im Bereich der stofflichen Gegenwart der untersuchten Substanzen.   Das alles erklärt jedoch nicht, warum in den 8 Jahren seit jenem so sensationellen Ergebnis, nicht eine einzige weitere Mitteilung oder ggf. ein handfestes Forschungsergebnis in dieser Sache zu finden ist.  Doch dafür gibt`s eine einfache Erklärung: Eine Folgeuntersuchung - kurz nach der Veröffentlichung - konnte den von Geckeler/Samal gefunden Effekt nicht bestätigen. Deshalb beschäftigt in der Nano-Forschergemeinschaft kein Mensch mehr damit. Darüber schreiben allerdings die Homöopathen nicht.     Angesichts dieser, jede weitere Diskussion überflüssig machende Ergebnisse, BIGJIM, sollten wir vielleicht nochmals auf die ausstehende Beantwortung der Frage nach den Zellmillieuschwingungen zurückkommen. Oder ?    Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
ich möchte noch mal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückkommen. Kann die Verwendung von Glubuli zu einer Nierenerkrankung geführt haben? 
Wenn ich mich Pianomans Ansichten anschließe, könnte dies bei Verwendung von Hochpotenzen auszuschließen sein. (Die Erkrankung wäre gegebenenfalls nur durch die Verschleppung einer ordnungsgemäßen Behandlung, aber nicht durch die Einnahme der Globulis entstanden.) 
Wenn ich mich der Ansicht von BIGJIM anschließe, gehe ich von einer Wirksamkeit auch der Hochpotenzen aus. Wenn ich aber von einer Wirksamkeit ausgehe, müßte doch ein "Falsches" Mittel auch durchaus zu einer Schädigung führen können.
Vor der Verwendung von Hochpotenzen im Selbstversuch wird von Seiten der Homöopathen daher wohl auch eher gewarnt, weil diese nur nach fachkundiger Beratung genommen werden sollten.
Wenn ich also von einer Wirksamkeit ausgehe, dann muß ich auch von einer möglichen Schädigung durch eine "Falsche" Mittelwahl ausgehen. Es gibt dann a) keine Wirkung
b) richtige (erwünschte) Wirkung c) falsche Wirkung (Schädigung).
Da zu Punkt c) kaum Aussagen zu finden sind (Für die eine Gruppe gibt es gar keine Wirkung, daher kann es natürlich auch zu keiner "falschen" Wirkung kommen, die andere Gruppe hat andererseits nicht unbedingt ein Interesse den Focus auf mögliche Gefahren zu richten) hätte ich eigentlich schon gern mal eine Begründung, warum es keine Wirksamkeit in die falsche Richtung geben soll. 
MfG Justitia

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Justitia,   ich will hier nicht nochmal auf die fehlenden Wirksamkeitsnachweise der Homöopathie eingehen. Nur soviel: Kein Gericht der Welt würde einer Klage auf Schadensersatz stattgeben, die sich auf Schädigung eines Organs durch eine homöopathische Hochpotenz (oder besser Verdünnung) oberhalb der Avogadrozahl beruft.   Gemäß der Avogadrozahl ist, weil in den Potenzen D 24 und C12 ein Verdünnungsverhältnis von 1:10 hoch 24 erreicht wird, dort statistisch mit 0,6 Molekülen des Stoffes der Ursubstanz zu rechnen. Nutzen Sie höhere Potenzen, ist mit keinem Wirkstoff mehr zu rechnen. Jedenfalls in der normalen Welt.   Vielleicht lesen Sie mal - zum tieferen Verständnis der Hochpotenz-Problematik - den Teil III von  http://www.patientenfragen.net/alternativmedizin-kritisch-betrachtet/homoeopathie-informationen-methode-t4397.html  Um Ihnen die Dimensionen zu verdeutlichen:  Wenn Sie eine Potenz C30 einsetzen, dann ist die Ursubstanz - also der angebliche Wirkstoff - im Verhältnis 1:100 nacheinander 30 x verdünnt worden (bzw. 1:10 nacheinander 60 x )   Eine Verdünnung von 100 hoch 30 (bzw. 10 hoch 60 ) bedeutet,  dass Sie - rein theoretisch - 1 Molekül der Ursubstanz zwischen 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.  000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 Molekülen  des Lösungsmittels finden können.   Unsere Erde besteht etwa aus 6 x 10 hoch 49 Atomen,  unsere Sonne etwa aus 6 x 10 hoch 57 Atomen, beide zusammen würden nicht annähernd über die Zahl von Teilchen verfügen, zwischen denen Sie das einsame Molekül möglicherweise schädlicher Ursubstanz suchen müssten; rein theoretisch.   Machen Sie sich also keine Sorgen: *Homöopathische Hochpotenzen wirken nicht und schädigen deshalb nicht.*    Sie können allerdings auch Ihren Verstand abschalten und BIGJIM Glauben schenken; allerdings sollten Sie vorher darüber nachdenken, ob Sie beispielsweise schon einmal von einer Vergiftung durch "Ganzundgarnix" gehört haben.    

> Es gibt dann a) keine Wirkung b) richtige (erwünschte) Wirkung c) falsche Wirkung (Schädigung).
> Da zu Punkt c) kaum Aussagen zu finden sind (Für die eine Gruppe gibt es gar keine Wirkung, daher kann es natürlich auch zu keiner "falschen" Wirkung kommen, die andere Gruppe hat andererseits nicht unbedingt ein Interesse den Focus auf mögliche Gefahren zu richten) *hätte ich eigentlich schon gern mal eine Begründung, warum es keine Wirksamkeit in die falsche Richtung geben soll.*

 Nun, das sind Sie nicht die Einzige, die gerne von den Homöopathen ein Antwort hätte, was passiert, wenn die falsche Hochpotenz eingesetzt wurde. Die werden Sie allerdings kaum bekommen, denn Homöopathen machen keine Fehler (!).   Rein theoretisch - und nach Hahnemannscher Logik - müsste aber eine Arzneimittelprüfung stattfinden, da der Mensch im Hinblick auf das falsch verordnete Mittel gesund ist, und somit die Symptome zeigen müsste, gegen die das Mittel eingesetzt wird.   Aber lassen wir Logik im Zusammenhang mit Homöopathie.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Pianoman 
Sicherlich ist Ihren Ausführungen recht zu geben, wenn ich als Grundlage für eine Wirksamkeit der Hochpotenzen zumindest das Vorhandensein von Molekülen des ursprünglichen Wirkstoffes voraussetze. Die sind in Hochpotenzen ja tatsächlich nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn also Wirkung, dann kann diese nicht mehr rein materiell sein.
Wenn ich aber eine mögliche Wirkung durch eine Art von Informationsübertragung unterstelle, wären Moleküle dann ja auch nicht mehr notwendig. 
Nur mal unterstellt eine Art von Informationsübertragung würde stattfinden, so kenne ich zumindest keine wissenschaftliche Beweismethode für Informationen. Das bedeutet für mich: Das selbst wenn diese Unterstellung richtig wäre, sie nicht "bewiesen" werden könnte. 
Selbstverständlich kann natürlich auch keinerlei Informationsübergang stattfinden. Ist ja nur eine Theorie, also ein Erklärungsversuch, der auch nicht richtig sein muß.
Ich möchte nicht primär die Wirksamkeit überhaupt anzweifeln, sondern primär eine Erklärung dafür haben, wieso Punkt c) nicht relevant sein soll. 
Um bei der Informationstheorie zu bleiben, bestände a) keine Wirkung weil kein Informatiostransver stattfindet (Information findet z.B. keinen Empfänger) b) richtige erwünschte Wirkung weil hilfreiche Informationen geliefert wurden c) falsche Wirkung, weil Fehlinformationen geliefert wurden. 
Mein Problem liegt eher darin, dass ich (im Gegensatz zu Ihnen) durchaus bereit bin davon auszugehen, dass da etwas "Wirksames" stattfindet (was nur noch nicht beweisbar ist), aber nicht wieso ich dann noch eine Wirksamkeit unterstellen soll, die stets in die richtige Richtung wirkt. 
Ich weiß Pianoman, dass Sie zum Vertreter der Gruppe gehören, für die sozusagen die Unwirksamkeit "bewiesen" ist. Zu Punkt c) gelangen Sie dann folgerichtig gar nicht erst.
Ob nach Hahnemannscher Logik eine Arzneimittelprüfung stattfinden müßte, weiß ich nicht genau. Die "Krankheitserscheinungen" wurden ja (wenn ich richtig informiert bin)durch Einnahme nicht potenzierter Mittel am Gesunden ausgelöst.   
Ich hätte aber schon gern eine Antwort auf die Frage, was denn passieren könnte, wenn eine "falsche" Hochpotenz eingenommen wird. Vielleicht äußert sich ja doch ein Vertreter der Homöopathischen Heilweise zu meinen Bedenken. 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich weiß Pianoman, dass Sie zum Vertreter der Gruppe gehören, für die sozusagen die Unwirksamkeit "bewiesen" ist. Zu Punkt c) gelangen Sie dann folgerichtig gar nicht erst.

 Ich kommen sogar zum Punkt d): Es ist nichts da, was die Information trägt.  Siehe Belladonna-Versuch Leipzig.   Aber sind wir phantasievoll und schauen über den Tellerrand: Ihre Gedankengänge in unmoralischer Richtung weiter gedacht, bestände, hätten die Hypothesen der Homöopathie irgendeine Grundlage, doch endlich die Möglichkeit des nicht nachweisbaren Mordes. Schließlich setzt die Homöopathie umfänglich Giftstoffe ein. Diese potenziert (verdünnt) auf Potenzen jenseits der Avogadrozahl, und ab in den Kaffee mit Plutonium C200 oder Arsen C30... Finale Organschädigung ohne nachweisbare Stoffe. Der Knaller; zumindest in Neapel oder auf Sizilien.   Aber, Phantasie beiseite; stellen Sie sich jetzt mal gedankengestützt das Riskio vor, was z. B. beim Einsatz von Belladonna (Atropin) entstehen würde, wenn sich die Wirkung des Stoffes tatsächlich über den Weg des Potenzierens vervielfachen würde. Immerhin ist Belladonna Glaubulis Liebling, neben der Zaunrübe.   Von der Ursubstanz sind für Erwachsene schon 100mg tödlich, bei Kinder sehr viel weniger. Was, wenn das Zeug als Hochpotenz in den Wasserkreislauf gerät ? Pinkeln als Massenmord ?    

> ...so kenne ich zumindest keine wissenschaftliche Beweismethode für Informationen.

 Bitte versuchen Sie erst einmal, Ihre Vorstellung von "Information" mit den gemeinhin existierenden Vorstellung in Übereinstimmung zu bringen.   Wiki hilft: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information  Und als Denkhilfe machen Sie mal ´ne Lampe an; da haben Sie dann eine empirisch beweisbare Information.   

> Die "Krankheitserscheinungen" wurden ja (wenn ich richtig informiert bin)durch Einnahme nicht potenzierter Mittel am Gesunden ausgelöst.

 Arzneimittelprüfungen werden mit Hochpotenzen durchgeführt, weil man die Prüfer nicht gefährden will. Welcher Schwachkopf würde auch nicht potenziertes Plutonium prüfen ? Oder vielleicht Eiter aus Krätzbläschen, Hundekot und Pferdemauken-Nosode ?  Sie sind also falsch informiert.   Patientenfragen hilft: http://www.patientenfragen.net/alternativmedizin-kritisch-betrachtet/homoeopathie-informationen-methode-t4397.html

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Pianoman, 
vielleicht habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Meine Aussage:
"Die "Krankheitserscheinungen" wurden ja (wenn ich richtig informiert bin) durch Einnahme nicht potenzierter Mittel am Gesunden ausgelöst."
Diese Aussage bezog sich auf die Testung zu Hahnemanns Zeiten. Da ich immer nur über den Versuch mit der Chinarinde gelesen hatte (angeblich regelmäßiges Trinken einer Chinarinden-Abkochung) bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Entstehung der ursprünglichen "Krankheitssymptome" durch Verwendung der noch nicht homöopathisch veränderten Mittel erfogte. Höchstens unter Dosis=Gift Gesichtspunkten wurde eben sehr wenig eines bestimmten pharmakologischen Stoffs verwendet.
Durch Ihren Einwand etwas verunsichert, habe ich noch mal gezielt nachgelesen.
Ich bin auch Ihrem Hinweis gefolgt, habe aber ehrlich gesagt auch da keine klare Aussage gefunden, was man denn verwendete, wenn man ja die eigentliche "Wirkung" der Arznei testete. Hier ein Auszug aus dem Oreganon 6. Auflage von 1928. *§121* 
Bei Prüfung der Arzneien, in Absicht auf ihre Wirkungen im gesunden Körper, muß man bedenken, daß die starken, sogenannten heroischen Substanzen schon in geringer Gabe Befindensveränderungen selbst bei starken Personen zu erregen pflegen. Die von milderer Kraft müssen zu diesen Versuchen in ansehnlicherer Gabe gereicht werden; die schwächsten aber können, damit man ihre Wirkung wahrnehme, bloß bei solchen von Krankheit freien Personen versucht werden, welche zärtlich, reizbar und empfindlich sind.   *§122* 
Es dürfen zu solchen Versuchen - denn von ihnen hängt die Gewißheit der ganzen Heilkunst und das Wohl aller folgenden Menschen-Generationen ab - es dürfen, sage ich, zu solchen Versuchen keine andern Arzneien, als solche genommen werden, die man genau kennt, und von deren Reinheit, Aechtheit und Vollkräftigkeit man völlig überzeugt ist.  *§105* 
Der zweite Punkt des Geschäftes eines ächten Heilkünstlers, betrifft die Erforschung der, zur Heilung der natürlichen Krankheiten bestimmten Werkzeuge, die Erforschung der krankmachenden Kraft der Arzneien, um, wo zu heilen ist, eine von ihnen aussuchen zu können, aus deren Symptomenreihe eine künstliche Krankheit zusammengesetzt werden kann, der Haupt-Symptomen-Gesamtheit der zu heilenden natürlichen Krankheit möglichst ähnlich.  *§106* 
Die ganze, Krankheit erregende Wirksamkeit der einzelnen Arzneien muß bekannt sein, das ist, alle die krankhaften Symptome und Befindens-Veränderungen, die jede derselben in gesunden Menschen besonders zu erzeugen fähig ist, müssen erst beobachtet worden sein, ehe man hoffen kann, für die meisten natürlichen Krankheiten treffend homöopathische Heilmittel unter ihnen finden und auswählen zu können.   
Durch § 106 bin ich nun aber doch eher geneigt, dass die Arzneitestung sozusagen noch mit dem "Originalstoff" stattfindet und nicht mit einem bereits homöopathisch veränderten Stoff.
Das man heutzutage anders verfährt kann natürlich durchaus möglich sein. Da scheint es ja auch unter den Homöopathen unterschiedliche Auffassungen zu geben. In wie weit es da sinnvolle oder weniger sinnvolle Abweichungen vom Oreganon gibt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, da ich nicht so vertraut mit der Materie bin.  
So wie ich das homöopathische Prinzip unter simile-Gesichtspunkten verstanden habe, soll versucht werden, aus den vielen Mitteln dasjenige herauszufinden, dessen Symptomenbild ( Arzneimittelbild) mit den Symptomen ( Beschwerdenbild) des Patienten die größte Ähnlichkeit aufweist.  
Für eine kleine Rückmeldung ob das Arzneimittelbild von dem Hahnemann spricht, das Arzneibild ist, das unter Verwendung der Originalsubstanzen entstanden ist, wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar. 
Falls das Arzneimittelbild aber bereits durch Verwendung von homöopathisch veränderten Stoffen ermittelt wurde, können Sie mir ja vielleicht die Quelle für diese Aussage zuleiten.  
Bezüglich der Verwendung des Begriffs "Informationen" finde ich für mich dieses Zitat ganz passend: _"Information ist weder ein materielles Ding noch ein Bewußtseinsinhalt. Beide Deutungen scheitern an dem, worum willen der Informationsbegriff überhaupt eingeführt worden ist, an dem objektiven Charakter der Information. Die Einheit der Natur, C.F.v.Weizsäcker"_   
Bezüglich Ihres Einwandes bei Belladonna sollte ich mir wohl dann auch noch mal Gedanken darüber machen, worin der Unterschied zwischen materieller Wirksamkeit und Wirksamkeit durch Informationszufuhr bestehen könnte. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da jetzt keine gute Erklärung ein, aber ich werde mal darüber nachdenken.  
MfG  Justitia

----------


## Muschel

> Bezüglich Ihres Einwandes bei Belladonna sollte ich mir wohl dann auch noch mal Gedanken darüber machen, worin der Unterschied zwischen materieller Wirksamkeit und Wirksamkeit durch *Informationszufuhr* bestehen könnte. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da jetzt keine gute Erklärung ein, aber ich werde mal darüber nachdenken.  
> MfG  Justitia

 Und, was ist beim Nachdenken rausgekommen? 
Mich würde mal brennend interessieren, was für eine Informationszufuhr Du meinst. Irgendwelche Zellschwingungen? Kaffeeklatsch zwischen den Zellen bzw. der Hochpotenz und dem Organismus? 
Ich bin gespannt....

----------


## spokes

> der Hochpotenz und dem Organismus?

 man solle nicht mit Fieber hier mitlesen. Ich las zig erstmal  "der Hochprotenz und dem Organismus?" und fragte mich, welcher Schnaps gemeint ist...  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Pianoman

*@Justitia*  *Organon § 128:* „_So erforscht man jetzt am besten, selbst die für schwach gehaltenen Substanzen in Hinsicht auf ihre Arzneikräfte, wenn man 4 bis 6 feinste Streukügelchen der 30sten Potenz einer solchen Substanz von der Versuchs-Person täglich, mit ein wenig Wasser angefeuchtet, oder vielmehr in einer größern oder geringern Menge Wasser aufgelöset und wohl zusammengeschüttelt, nüchtern einnehmen und dies mehrere Tage fortsetzen läßt._“  Hahnemann propagiert also D30 als Potenz für die Arzneimittelprüfung.   *D30 ist ursubstanzfreie Hochpotenz.*   Zum Begriff der "homöopathischen veränderten" Stoffe: Es gibt keine.   *Verdünnen* und *Schütteln* wirken sich nicht auf die grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften eines Atoms oder Moleküle  aus. Weder in der Homöopathie noch sonst wo.    

> "Die "Krankheitserscheinungen" wurden ja (wenn ich richtig informiert bin) durch Einnahme nicht potenzierter Mittel am Gesunden ausgelöst."
> Diese Aussage bezog sich auf die Testung zu Hahnemanns Zeiten. Da ich immer nur über den Versuch mit der Chinarinde gelesen hatte (angeblich regelmäßiges Trinken einer Chinarinden-Abkochung) bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Entstehung der ursprünglichen "Krankheitssymptome" durch Verwendung der noch nicht homöopathisch veränderten Mittel erfogte.

   Sie sind falsch informiert. Es wurden und werden innerhalb der homöopathischen Arzneimittelprüfung keine Krankheitssymptome ausgelöst. Lesen Sie bitte meinen Artikel (Teil II) zur Homöopathie im Bereich "kritisch betrachtet"  Dort ist das ganze Verfahren umfänglich beschrieben und alle Ihre bisherigen Fragen wären dort beantwortet worden.

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman, 
ja, da scheint es jetzt ein kleines Problem mit Informationen zu geben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum Sie den §128 nicht vollständig zitiert haben, aber dies kann ja leicht nachgeholt werden.  *§128*  
Die neuern und neuesten Erfahrungen haben gelehrt, daß die Arzneisubstanzen in ihrem rohen Zustande, wenn sie zur Prüfung ihrer eigenthümlichen Wirkungen von der Versuchs-Person eingenommen worden, lange nicht so den vollen Reichthum der in ihnen verborgen liegenden Kräfte äußern, als wenn sie in hohen Verdünnungen durch gehöriges Reiben und Schütteln potenzirt zu dieser Absicht eingenommen worden; durch welche einfache Bearbeitung die in ihrem rohen Zustande verborgen und gleichsam schlafend gelegnen Kräfte bis zum Unglaublichen entwickelt und zur Thätigkeit erweckt werden. So erforscht man jetzt am besten, selbst die für schwach gehaltenen Substanzen in Hinsicht auf ihre Arzneikräfte, wenn man 4 bis 6 feinste Streukügelchen der 30sten Potenz einer solchen Substanz von der Versuchs-Person täglich, mit ein wenig Wasser angefeuchlet, oder vielmehr in einer größern oder geringern Menge Wasser aufgelöset und wohl zusammengeschüttelt, nüchtern einnehmen und dies mehrere Tage fortsetzen läßt. 
Aus den ersten Sätzen des § 128 wird ganz klar die Reihenfolge in der Vorgehensweise geschildert. Erst wird die Wirkung der Rohsubstanz angeschaut. Danach wird im Vergleich beurteilt, ob und wie sich die Wirkung verändert, wenn das Mittel potenziert wurde. §128 läuft unter der Überschrift Potenzierung. In §129 wird noch näher auf die Verfahrensweise der Dosierung eingegangen. 
Unter der Überschrift Arzneimittelprüfung finden sie die §§ 121,122.  
Unter der Überschrift Arzneimittel §§ 123,124,125 geht ganz klar hervor, das die "Ursubstanzen" zunächst in ihrer Wirkung erforscht werden sollten. Erst danach wurden potenzierte Mittel eingesetzt. Hahnemann ging es ja gerade um die "veränderte" Wirkung. Ein Vergleich ist dafür schon notwendig.  
Die §§ 105,106 laufen unter der Überschrift Arzneimittel. Dazu auch noch mal folgende Aussage: Quelle: http://www.mickler.de/potenzierung.htm   
"im Gegensatz zum Ähnlichkeitsgesetz ist die Potenzierung der Arzneien also kein unerläßlicher Bestandteil der Homöopathie - das wissen die allermeisten Kritiker leider nicht, obwohl es eine einfache historische Tatsache ist. *Die Methode ist grundsätzlich auch mit unpotenzierten Arzneien wirksam* - sofern ihre Wirkungen der Krankheit *ähnlich* sind. So wurde in der Anfangszeit der Homöopathie noch ohne die Potenzierung von Arzneimitteln gearbeitet, z. B. war es möglich, Malaria mit der Chinarinde in nicht potenzierter Urtinktur zu heilen, wenn die Malariasymptome den China-Symptomen ähnlich waren - allerdings oft mit noch zu starken Reaktionen auf die Arznei. Einen Fall von Hahnemann finden Sie auch bei den Fallgeschichten, wo er einer Wäscherin einen Tropfen Zaunrebensaft (Bryonia alba) verabreicht. 
Hahnemann beschreibt 1796 in seinem Artikel in Hufelands Journal (der damals bedeutendsten Medizin-Zeitschrift, die von dem berühmten Arzt C. W. Hufeland herausgegeben wurde), seine neue Methode der Arzneifindung - mit zahlreichen Beispielen versehen. Die Methode der Potenzierung ist hier noch nicht entwickelt, auch wenn Hahnemann zu dieser Zeit schon anfing, Arzneien immer stärker zu verdünnen, um die teilweise starken Reaktionen auf die rohen Arzneistoffe abzumildern. So wäre die Homöopathie als erfahrungswissenschaftliche Methode selbst dann noch nicht widerlegt, wenn die Potenzierung sich als unwirksam herausstellen würde, das für die Homöopathie grundlegende Ähnlichkeitsgesetz wird davon nicht berührt.
Noch etwas Interessantes, was nicht sehr bekannt ist: Wissen Sie, wann der erste Doppelblind-Versuch in der Geschichte der Medizin durchgeführt wurde? 1835 in Nürnberg, bei einer homöopathischen Arzneimittelprüfung, wie der Medizinhistoriker Prof. Robert Jütte berichtet!   *Warum* letztendlich Hochpotenzen wirksam sind, ist noch nicht eindeutig zu klären - wichtig ist einstweilen, *daß* sie wirken. Die Kraft und die Wirksamkeit der Arzneien nimmt mit der Potenzierung zu, wobei gleichzeitig unerwünscht starke Reaktionen auf die Arzneigabe weitestgehend ausbleiben, wenn man sie richtig anzuwenden weiß. Hahnemann selbst sei zum Schluß zitiert, er sagte zu diesem Thema 1835 (in Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit der C30, einer hoch potenzierten Arznei): _"[...] Indeß gehört dieser wahre Satz nicht unter die zu begreifen seyn sollenden, noch auch zu denen, für welche ich blinden Glauben fordre. Ich fordre gar keinen Glauben dafür, und verlange nicht, daß dieß Jemandem begreiflich sey. Auch ich begreife es nicht; genug aber, die Thatsache ist so und nicht anders. Bloß die Erfahrung sagt's, welcher ich mehr glaube, als meiner Einsicht."      "_ Hahnemanns Leistung im Kontext der damaligen medizinischen Behandlung liegt darin begründet, dass er erkannte, dass nur die Prüfung einer Arznei am Gesunden ihm etwas über eine mögliche innewohnende Wirkung verraten kann. Danach arbeitete er unter Dosisgesichtspunkten mit Verdünnungen. (Hier blieb dann aber oft ab einer gewissen Stufe eine Wirksamkeit aus). Danach arbeitete er mit Potenzierungen. (Verreiben-Verschütteln der Arzneien). Wie oben zitiert konnte er sich die Wirkungsveränderung ja auch nicht erklären, er hat nur festgestellt, dass sie stattfindet. Der Streit bezüglich der Homöopathie hängt sich heutzutage ja an den Hochpotenzen auf. Wie sieht es denn dagegen mit den Simile-Prinzip aus? Dies ist ja die eigentliche Grundlage der Homöopathie. 
MfG Justitia

----------


## spokes

Der Glaube versetzt Berge...

----------


## Justitia

Na ja, es gibt aber doch wohl einen Unterschied zwischen Glauben und Erfahrung.

----------


## Pianoman

Nun, Ulrike 2000 oder meinethalben Justitia, bleiben Sie in Ihrer phantasiegestützten gedankenfreien Erfahrungswelt.   Für alle, die sich noch an die Ausgangsfrage erinnern:   Der Gesetzgeber hat, als die Homöopathie zur "Besonderen Therapierichtung" erklärt wurde, die homöopathischen "Arzneimittel" mit wenigen Ausnahmen - die sich ausschließlich auf Tiefpotenzen beschränken - als unbedenklich erklärt, weil - in der normalen Welt - Milchzuckerkügelchen, die - in der normalen Welt - als wirkstofffrei angesehen werden müssen, auch nicht - in der normalen Welt - schädlich sind.   Ich würde Ihnen, Ulrike 2000 oder meinethalben Justitia, als verantwortungsvolle Bürgerin empfehlen, beim Gesundheitsministerium doch einmal vorzusprechen, um Ihre Meinung zur möglichen Gefährdung durch homöopathische Hochpotenzen vorzutragen.  Ich wette, Sie werden auf umfängliches Interesse stoßen.   Da aber zum Thema Schädigung durch Hochpotenzen wohl alles Wesentliche gesagt ist, schließe ich den Thread.   Pianoman (Mod.)

----------

